# Problem mit Windows media Player



## HeinerPyt (5. Mai 2006)

Hi,

immer wennich aus dem Internet eine Songvorschau anhören will, passiert folgendes:

Der WMA wird geöffnet und es erscheint die meldung:

Windows Media Player kann die Datei nicht wiedergeben. Wenn sich die Datei auf einem anderen Computer befindet, überprüfen Sie, ob die Netzwerkverbindung besteht. Wenn Sie einen Pfad eingegeben haben, überprüfen Sie, ob er richtig ist. Wenn das Problem weiterhin besteht, ist der Server möglicherweise nicht verfügbar.

Weiß jemand woran das liegt? Wie ich das beheben kann? Oder wie ich einen anderen Player als Standard einstellen kann. Also das sich z.B der WinAmp beim doppelklick auf eine Vorschau im Netz öffnet.

mfg
Heiner


----------



## frager (5. Mai 2006)

zu deinem ersten Problem (Vorschau wird nicht wiedergegeben):
  versuch mal video und audio codecs zu installieren, hier eine gute seite
http://www.free-codecs.com/
  am besten du laedst dir gleich ein codec-pack runter

Uebrigens, was ist das fuer ein Video-Format, welches nicht wiedergegeben wird

zum Zweiten: 
  kommt drauf an wie das Video geoeffnet wir: wenn es in die Seite eingebaut ist,
  dann schauts schlecht aus mit einem anderen Programm (denke ich jetzt mal)
  wenn das so geoeffnet wir, dann wird das Programm aufgerufen, das mit diesem
  Format assoziiert ist. Dann einfach im Programm einstellen, das es fuer dieses
  Format werwenden werden soll....


----------



## HeinerPyt (7. Mai 2006)

Hi,



ich habe mich vielleicht ein bischen mißverständlich ausgedrückt mit der Vorschau. Ich will keine Videodateien sonder Musikdateien anhören. Es geht hier ausschließlich um Musikproben, die ich anhören will bevor ich mir den Song kaufe. 





mfg

Heiner


----------



## frager (8. Mai 2006)

Schon mal versucht die Datei abzuspeichern und mit einem anderen Player wiederzugeben?

Koenntest du vielleicht auch mal die Seite geben wo diese Dateien drauf sind?


----------



## HeinerPyt (8. Mai 2006)

Hi,

hier die URL:



http://www.timelife-europe.com/cgi-...1&tl_session=204a28aa5be04d9a27c5781a7203b1a3

Such dir irgendeine CD aus, klicke auf alle Songs im Überblick und dort gibt es dann Hörproben. Das Problem tritt auch bei gespeicherten Dateien auf. Hat bis vor einiger Zeit funktioniert und geht jetzt nicht mehr. Funzzt im übrigen auch bei anderen Quellen aus dem Netzt nicht.

mfg

Heiner


----------



## frager (12. Mai 2006)

Hmm, warum der WindowsMediaPlayer Probleme mit mp3s hat, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Ich würde ihn auch nicht benutzen, versuch halt mal einen andere Player zu installieren. (Tipp von mir: Winamp ;-) )


----------



## HeinerPyt (12. Mai 2006)

Hi,

habe ich auch auf der Platte. Wenn du mir jetzt noch sagst, wie ich es hinkriege, das beim Doppelklick auf eine MP3-Datei im Netz nicht der WMA sondern der Winamp anspringt, bin ich wünschlosglücklich und werde dich in Zukunft als den Größten bezeichnen.

mfg
Heiner


----------



## frager (12. Mai 2006)

lol, OK! ^^

Du musst einfach dem Datentyp mp3 die Anwendung Winamp zuweisen:

Im WindowsMediaPlayer in den Optionen/Datentypen mp3 (oder am besten alles ^^) deaktivieren und beim Winamp in den Optionen/Datentypen mp3 (oder am besten alle Audiodatentypen) auswahlen.

Und schon darfst du mich ab jetzt offiziell als den Groessten bezeichnen :-D


----------



## akrite (12. Mai 2006)

...klingt alles irgendwie nach DRM10 (DigitalRightsManagement) !  Nach einer bestimmten Zeit bzw. Abspielanzahlen wird die wma nicht mehr abgespielt. Für DRM9 (musicload, aol) gäbe es eine legale Lösung, nur für DRM10 (Napster z.B.) gibt es derzeit keine legale Lösung und illegale darf man hier ja nicht posten ;-)

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## HeinerPyt (18. Mai 2006)

Leider hat sich das problem noch nicht ganz erledigt. Ich habe im WMP alles deaktiviert und in Win-Amp aktiviert, wenn ich aber nun eine Probe aus dem Netzt  hören will, fahrt der winamp zwar hoch aber nichts mucce zu hören.


mfg
Heiner


----------



## frager (18. Mai 2006)

Ist bei dir in den Winamp-Einstellungen auch der Hacken bei "Enqueue files on double click..." weg? (Preferences -> File types)


----------



## HeinerPyt (19. Mai 2006)

Ja ist weg. Soll der hin oder weg?



mfg

Heiner


----------



## frager (19. Mai 2006)

Der Hacken muss weg.

Aber wenn du mp3-Dateien bei dir auf der Festplatte anklickst und diese abgespielt werden, dann muessen das auch die aus dem INet. Vielleicht brauchen die einige Zeit zum laden?.. (bis die komplette mp3 runtergeladen ist) Versuch halt ein bisschen zu warten..


----------

